# Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen



## minotaurus (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da es heute das erste Mal nach relativ langer Zeit trocken geblieben ist und ich nun auch 
endlich bald soweit bin, das Gemüsebeet abzuernten und es somit zur Teichgestaltung frei 
sein wird, möchte ich hier mit den ersten beiden Bildern beginnen.

Nichts besonderes für viele von Euch, aber sollten sich zwischendurch bei mir Fragen/ 
Probleme ergeben, können diese hier hoffentlich beantwortet werden. Fortschritte (auch 
sicherlich Rückschläge) werden fortlaufend berichtet, bzw. erhoffe ich mir durch Kommentare 
von Euch weitere Wissenslücken schließen zu können. Auch wenn ich in den letzten Tagen 
stundenweise Beiträge gelesen und Bilder geschaut habe, so baue ich auf eine (garantiert 
nötige) Unterstützung von Euch.

Der Thread wird sich hoffentlich stetig erweitern.

Fange ich also mit 2 Bildern an (die das Resultat nach dem Heckenschnitt zeigen), die aber 
noch weit vor dem ersten eigentlichen Spatenstich liegen!

Versprochen, ich werde nicht allesmögliche hier zeigen 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko 
Dann leg mal los ,wir wollen Schweiß ,Blasen und Fotos vom Loch ,sprich Teich sehen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Ne Patrick,
wir wollen schon auch ein Loch sehen in dem sich die Kreativität und Persönlichkeit Heiko wiederspiegeln.

Heiko, eine ganz grobe Planung von dem was du vorhast wird es einfacher machen das Vorhaben zu beurteilen.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Besser so
Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Patrick,
bei der Ankündigung war das doch nur eine Ergänzung zu deinem Post. 


minotaurus schrieb:


> Versprochen, ich werde alles mögliche hier zeigen


----------



## minotaurus (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

@ Patrick:

ob da viele Blasen hinzukommen werden, weiß ich nicht, aber "Rücken"probleme wird es 
sicherlich irgendwann geben 


@ Joerg:

 neee neee neee ich werde sicherlich nicht jeden einzelnen Schritt hier zeigen, 
zumindest nicht solange es nur um die Vorbereitung geht 

Sobald der erste Spatenstich abgeschlossen ist, werde ich schon alleine für mich eine 
Bilddoku erstellen (habe ich leider bei dem kleinen Teich verpennt).

Hier nun der gewünschte erste Grobentwurf. (ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen)

Zur Erläuterung, die Maße sind (alles ca.) 
- von Beteinfassung oben bis rechts Aussen 6 m 
- von Hecke oben, bis Lamellenzaun unten 4,80 m
- von Beeteinfassung bis Beeteinfassung links 3,40 m
- und das Stück zwischen den Beeten ist 2m breit

Somit ein Rechteck mit 6 m x 4,80 m und ein kleineres mit 2 m x 3,40 m.

Wie ich die Tiefenzonen gestalte bin ich mir aktuell nicht sicher, nur möchte ich keine 
Flachwasserzone (dafür soll es den Ufergraben geben) und eine möglichst große Fläche mit 
einer Tiefe von ca. 50 cm, um die zukünftigen Fische auch beobachten zu können.

Bisher alles reine Gedankenmodelle und mitnichten ausgereift.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Heiko,
die Anstrengung beim Neubau und die Freude danach wollen wir schon hautnah miterleben.

Was ist denn dein Ziel oder was soll im Teich nachher schwimmen?
Fische haben andere Ansprüche als eine Pflanzzone.
Ein möglichst großes Volumen vermindert Schwankungen der Wasserwerte,
die mögen Fische nicht so gerne.


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko

Die erste Planung steht ja schon mal. Die Form ist gut, so ähnlich ist mein Teich/Loch auch. Ob du wirklich so tief kommst glaube ich jedoch nicht. Ich bin auf 4,5m und schon fast 45° Gefälle auf knapp 1m Wassertiefe gekommen. Im Ganzen wirkt dein Teich sehr "eingesperrt", so als wäre nachher fast die ganze Gartenfläche wo der Teich hin soll von Wasser bedeckt und drum herum überall Hecken und Zaun. Hast du mal mit einem __ Wasserschlauch den Wasserrand ausgelegt, damit du sehen kannst wie alles wirkt? Bedenke, dass der Teich noch einen Rand bekommt, der auch etwa 50cm weg nimmt. Die Hecken erfordern Platz, sind nächstes Jahr breiter (manche wachsen ja 30-50cm!!! pro Jahr). Dann benötigst du Platz zum Schneiden der Hecken. Den Teich musst du später pflegen können. Der Ufergraben wuchert sicherlich sehr stark. Vielleicht willst du Tiere im Pflanzenbereich beobachten...
Das alles wirkt (zumindest auf der Zeichnung) sehr eng, nimmt dem Teich vielleicht sogar die Wirkung, da man davon erschlagen wird und später nicht so ins Bild passt. Manchmal ist weniger mehr.
Nimm das bitte nicht Falsch auf, ich will nur meine Bedenken äußern, was du daraus machst ist deine Entscheidung. Ich finde so ein Forum immer toll, das so viele Ideen und Anregungen gesammelt werden. Das was zu einem passt kann man umsetzen.

Vielleicht ziehst du mal den Teichumriss mit nem Wasserschlauch, Sägespäne o.ä. und stellst ein Live Bild ein

Der Steg und die Sitzecke sollen später in bzw. über den Teichrand heraus ragen. Sehr schön. So etwas kommt immer gut.

Grüße Michael


----------



## minotaurus (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Moinsen Jörg,

ja sobald es an den Teich geht werde ich auch hier die Bilder Posten, nur solange es eben 
noch ein Gemüsebeet ist und sowohl die Kartoffeln als auch der andere Krams da noch 
herumsteht spare ich es mir.

Zum Besatz muss ich wirklich noch mal in mich gehen, denn so langsam zweifel ich daran, 
dass ich bei den Shubunki und den __ Graskarpfen bleiben werde, bzw. diese großartig in den 
größeren Teich umsiedeln möchte.

@ Michael der 2.:

Ich habe Deinen Thread gelesen und im Gegensatz zu Dir, habe ich hier Geestboden und 
keinen Lehmhaltigen. Das ist zum einen gut wenn es um das Graben geht aber zum anderen 
schlecht, was die Stabilität von Steilwänden anbetrifft.

Die Lage des Teiches lässt sich leider nicht ändern, entweder dort oder es gibt keinen 2., 
denn auch der erste läßt sich nicht wirklich erweitern, da ich ansonsten mit dem Fundament 
eines alten Stallgebäudes in Konflikt geraten würde.

Und ja Du hast Recht, es wirkt recht beengt, aber ich sage es wirkt, denn ich möchte die 
Hecken nicht weit über das jetzt aktuelle Niveau ansteigen lassen und somit ist ca. ab 
Brusthöhe alles offen. In weiteren Posts wirst Du sehen warum ich das so und nicht anders 
vorhabe, denn zur linken (hinter der Hecke) wird noch ein Carport gebaut und zur rechten 
(hinter den Lamellenfeldern) ist ein Pferdepaddock, auf welches ich nicht wirklich Lust habe 
blicken zu müssen.

Sind die Vorarbeiten, Ernte etc. erledigt, folgen die von Dir angesprochenen Dinge wie 
Auslegen des Schlauches usw. bis dahin bitte noch etwas Geduld, denn das Wetter setzt 
mich als Gärtner immo etwas unter Strom, viel zu viel ist leider in den vergangenen extrem 
nassen Wochen liegen geblieben 

So die Mittagspause ist vorbei und ab in die Hitze.... 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## minotaurus (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*



> Original von Joerg:
> 
> Was ist denn dein Ziel oder was soll im Teich nachher schwimmen?
> Fische haben andere Ansprüche als eine Pflanzzone.
> ...



Der Fischbesatz wird wohl bei Shubunki/ __ Graskarpfen bleiben, denn nur weil ich jetzt erst 
herausgefunden habe das es Fischarten gibt die weniger Pflege brauchen, wäre es nun nicht 
in Ordnung die vorhandenen abzugeben bzw. zu verschenken (zumal die Shubunki wachsen 
was das Zeug hält *freu*).

Nicht das Du den Plan missverstanden hast, der hauptsächliche Bewuchs soll eigentlich 
ausschließlich im Ufergraben sein, welcher später dann die Sicht auf den Lamellenzaun bzw. 
den Paddock verdecken soll. Einzig ein bis drei Seerosen (niedrigen Wuchses) sollen 
in die großflächige Tiefenzone, evtl noch __ Hornkraut etc. was ich halt auch schon im kleinen 
Teich mitlerweile reichlich habe. Die schon vorhandene Seerose aus dem kleinen Teich, 
welche aktuell wächst und wächst und den Tieren als Versteck Nr. 1 dient, sollte in den ganz 
tiefen Bereich.....die hatte meine Frau als __ Zwergseerose gekauft und irgendwie hat die Blätter 
so groß wie Bratpfannen, mit Blattstielen, die bis zu 1,50 m lang sind 

Ich möchte ja in dem flacheren Wasser beobachten können, wie sich die Fische bewegen 
und nicht wie aktuell nur dann etwas von den Fischen mitbekommen, wenn sie gefüttert 
werden, bzw. sie (wie eben gerade) durch die Sprudelsteine animiert werden herumzutollen.

Für den Erhalt der Wasserwerte soll ja wie schon angesprochen, der kleinere Teich in den 
Wasserkreislauf mit eingebunden werden, ob dies nun wie zunächst geplant mit einer 
unterirdischen Verbindung oder mit einem Bachlauf (was ja zusätzlich den Sauerstoffgehalt 
des Wassers fördern kann) geschieht, muss ich sehen bzw. abwarten, was das Portemonaie 
dazu sagt.

Wenn alles klappt, dann kann ich in der kommenden Woche so langsam richtig 
durchstarten. Wann ich dann allerdings fertig bin, möchte ich noch nicht spekulieren.

Viele Grüße
Heiko

P.S.: Das Bild zeigt die verbliebenen vier (einer viel gestern der Nachbarskatze zum Opfer) 
Shubunki und zwei von den drei Graskarpfen


----------



## minotaurus (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

....leider geht es nur sehr, sehr langsam voran und wenn ich so weiter mache wird es 
womöglich vor dem Winter nichts mehr, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung 

Da insbesondere Jörg ja fast alles sehen wollte, hier nun die bisherigen 4 weiteren (kleinen Schritte):

 

Step 2 - die ersten Kartoffeln sind raus

 

Step 3 - nun sind es tatsächlich fast 25 KG geworden aber es lichtet sich 

 

Step 4 - Die linke Seite des Kompostes ist auf der Freifläche verteilt und ein Teil der Steine 
ist beiseite geräumt

 

Step 5 (von heute) - restlicher Kompost entfernt und Rhodo umgepflanzt

Ich hoffe ich komme an diesem WE endlich dazu weiter zu machen, denn die Liguster sollen 
auch aus dem Weg und dann kann ich hoffentlich die zukünftige Form per Schlauch auslegen 

Mal schauen was das Wetter morgen zulässt 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Joerg (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Heiko,
das schaut doch schon ganz ordentlich aus.
Nimm einen Schlauch, der etwas länger ist,
dann hast du mehr Optionen und Freude.


----------



## minotaurus (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

...und weiter geht es. Zwar nur laaangsam, da ich nur am WE etwas machen kann, aber 
immerhin es bewegt sich noch etwas:

 

step 6 - ich wollte unbedingt sehen wie groß der Teich werden könnte

 

step 7 - der gesamte Liguster ist verpfanzt und somit liegt die Fläche frei vor mir

 

step 8 - nu passt es auch mit dem Schlauch 

 

step 9 - und hier das Ganze mit abgemessenen ca. Angaben weil noch nicht gefixt

Es ist alles noch nicht zu 100 % fest, ausser dass ich am linken Rand sowohl die Sitzfläche 
haben möchte und auch von dort nach hinten raus und an der hinteren Seite entlang, noch 
ein Weg entstehen soll/ wird. Dies aber nur, weil ich weiterhin einen vernünftigen Zugang zu 
den Hecken haben möchte. 

Ich weiß, alles nichts dolles, aber ich kann aktuell keine riesen Sprünge machen.

Morgen geht es weiter, mal schauen wie weit ich da komme.....

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Gladiator (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

xD mit dem Schlauch hab ichs auch gemacht 

alle die gleiche idee 



dann buddel mal fleissig


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

ich mag deinen Bericht "der kleinen Schritte". Auch bei mir, aktuell mit der Gartengestaltung, geht es langsam voran. Ich mache viele Vorher-Nachher-Fotos, weil ich sonst meine ich würde überhaupt nichts schaffen. 

Aber Umpflanzungen etc. brauchen eben auch ihre Zeit. Auch dafür muss erst mal ein Plan vorliegen und eine Stelle vorbereitet werden.

Schau doch mal bei meinem Teichbau (Signatur). Ich hatte auch nicht viel Platz. Ich denke, das Gefühl des Beengtseins wird sich geben, wenn der Teich bewachsen ist und du die Eckigkeit der Hecken durch Staudenvorpflanzungen o.ä. etwas entschärfst.


----------



## minotaurus (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

@ Gladiator:

....mit dem Buddeln muss ich noch ein wenig warten (zumindest die riesigen 
Erdbewegungen), denn ich möchte zuvor noch die Bordsteine setzen, für den Weg an den 
Hecken entlang. Dadurch erhalte ich dann auch eine feste Endhöhe (+-0) und kann dann den 
Teich daran noch besser ausloten.

Was ich jetzt schon sehe ist, dass ich mit der Wasseroberfläche doch tiefer komme wie 
zuvor gedacht, oder aber ich müsste eine feste Umrandung erstellen.....naja alles nicht 
ausgegoren und wird sich zeigen.

@ Andrea:

Habe just erst gestern Deinen Bericht gelesen und bin fasziniert was Du aus den gegebenen 
Möglichkeiten gezaubert hast

Wenn ich dann irgendwann soweit bin wie Du jetzt, mache ich die ersten drei XXX 

Viele Grüße
Heiko

....soderle nun geht es wieder raus mal schauen wie weit ich heute komme


----------



## minotaurus (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

...leider nur so weit 

 

step 10 - zumindest der Tiefwasserbereich ist angefangen

 

mal messen......

 

oha gerade mal 53cm unter der Schnur, also habe ich noch gute 100cm vor mir

 

so nu is Schluss für heute, der Grill ruft 

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sonn(en)tag

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Gladiator (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

53 cm und schon ab an den grill 

buddeln macht hungrig, aber es ist die arbeit wert wenn man später einen teich hat 


du machst das schon von hand oder?


----------



## minotaurus (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

....ja ich weiß 53 cm sind nicht viel, aber 

a: hatte ich, wie wohl fast jeder Andere hier die letzte Woche schon in den Knochen und 
die Sonne brannte nicht schlecht  
b: musste ich zuvor noch den gesamten oberen Bodenbereich ca. 20 cm, auf das große 
Staudenbeet verteilen (will ja nichts verschwenden)

Naja und da es zeitlich halt passte und die Familie "HUNGER!" schrie, musste Vattern eben 
mal wieder ran und den Grillmeister spielen 

..und ja ich mache das alles mit Spaten und Schaufel, mit großem Gerät komme ich da 
garnicht hin, ausserdem hetzt mich ja keiner 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## minotaurus (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

schnell den Vormittag ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung ausgenutzt und ein wenig Erde bewegt:

 

step 10/1 - Leider nicht wirklich sinnvoll von dort ein Panorama anzufertigen, oder ich muss die Kamera auf hochkannt drehen...

 

step 10/2 - Licht- und Sonnenverhältnisse sind leider kontraproduktiv um alles erkennen zu können

 

links aussen sind es 120 cm und der natürliche Kies/ Sand ist erreicht

 

in der Mitte bin ich bei 110 cm

 

und für den Rest aktuell 100 cm unter der Schnur, fehlen also überall noch ein paar cm, ich hoffe die schaffe ich dann morgen

 

und soetwas findet man, wenn man auf einem ausgebauten Bauernhof wohnt

 

Altlasten von einem Schlepper, werde ich wohl absägen müssen 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

upps, da bist du doch schon ganz schön weit gekommen. 

Gräbst du keine Stufen oder kommen die später?


----------



## minotaurus (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Andrea,

danke 

äääähhhhh Stufen? Was meinst Du damit? Ich hatte nicht vor einen begehbaren Teich zu 
machen 

Nein im Ernst, es soll eigentlich nur zwei Abstufungen geben, die eine geht von ca. 30cm bis 
60cm runter und dann der Sprung zur nächsten im Tiefenbereich mit der Wunschtiefe von (ich 
backe schon kleinere Brötchen wegen dem vorhandenen Sand/ Kies) 120cm bis 150cm.

Allerdings alles ohne Stufen, sondern mit möglichst gleichmäßigem Gefälle, außer von 60cm 
zu 120cm, hier sollen evtl. bepflanzte Pflanztaschen für einen optischen Übergang sorgen.

Auf der Seite zum Paddock kommt noch ein Ufergraben mit ca. 50 cm Breite hinzu (aber erst 
wenn ich die Buddellei abgeschlossen habe), der auf halber Länge vor der noch kurzen 
Hecke auslaufen soll.

Im eigentlichen Teichbecken soll es möglichst wenig Pflanzen geben und dafür im Ufergraben 
um so mehr.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## tomsteich (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

das interpretiere ich so, dass die senkrechten Wände so nicht bleiben. Das ist gut so. 

Ich empfehle Dir aber eine Terrasse in etwa 10 cm Tiefe (etwa 15 cm ausgraben), also direkt vor Deinem geplanten Uferwall. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass die Bepflanzung hier schon recht schnell den freien Blick auf den Uferwall ( wahrscheinlich mit Ufermatte?) versperrt. Außerdem wachsen die Pflanzen dann nicht nur vom UG, sondern auch von dieser Terrasse auf den Wall.

Falls Du vorhast bei NG das Uferwall-Pflanzensortiment zu bestellen, sind dort bereits Pflanzen für diese beiden Bereiche vorhanden. 

Wie Du auf den Bildern in meinem Album erkennst, habe ich es leider verpennt diese Terrasse anzulegen :-( 

Ist jetzt nicht so störend da alles dicht bewachsen ist, trotzdem würden Pflanzen (auf der nicht vorhandenen Terrasse) den Blick auf den unteren Rand des Walls (abhängig vom Wasserspiegel) kaschieren.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hi

Zu diesem Stück Stahl

Wenn du es absägst lockert sich das Erdreich drum herum wahrscheinlich.
Später drückt das Wasser die Folie da ran und vielleicht entsteht eine leichte Delle mit der Spitze des übrig gebliebenen Eisens.
Besser wäre es etwas tiefer in die "Wand" zu graben und die Eisenstange weiter drin ab zu schneiden. Dann kannst du da wieder Lehmboden oä festes Material rein drücken und fertig.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,




> Allerdings alles ohne Stufen, sondern mit möglichst gleichmäßigem Gefälle,



mmh, was meinst du damit?
Stufen oder Abstufungen? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Also eine Pflanzstufe auf 30 cm und eine auf 60 cm?

Die oberste würde ich - wie Thomas schon schrieb - auf etwa 15 - 20 cm graben um einen schönen Uferbereich zu bekommen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Graben


----------



## minotaurus (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

@ Thomas:

...ja richtig, das sieht jetzt nur aus wie eine Grube mit senkrechten Wänden, welche an 
einigen Stellen noch deutlich weicher auslaufen werden. Ausser an der aktuell tiefsten Stelle, 
dort bleibt es so, aus Platz Gründen und weil ich vorhabe mit dem Teich/ Wasser bis 
unmittelbar an den Weg bzw. die Sitzfläche heran zu gehen.

@ Michael:

....stümmt, die Gefahr besteht (leider), nur leider befindet sich dieses Stück Metall 
ausgerechnet dort, wo ich eigentlich ein Unterwasserfundament angedacht hatte. Sprich 
dieses winkelige Stück Boden, welches in den Teich hineinragt, soll als Fundament für die 
eine Ecke der Sitzfläche dienen. Damit ich dort wirklich das Wasser unterhalb der Sitzfläche 
habe. Ich werde wohl nicht um eine Verputzung mit Beton herumkommen, nachdem ich den 
Überstand entfernt habe.

@ Andrea:

Es soll bei der größeren Fläche (wird demnächst besser zu erkennen sein) alles in sich mit 
einer Neigung versehen sein...oh mann wie beschreibe ich das in Worten?....am besten ich 
setze mich gleich mal hin und versuche einen Profilschnitt zu zeichnen, der an der 6mt 
Achse angelegt ist.

Wobei meine Regierung mir heute ein fettes Veto gegeben hat, na mal schauen in wieweit 
ich das umschiffen kann, so einfach lasse ich mich nicht an die Wand klatschen 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

ich meine ein Profil ungefähr so:

 

Möglicherweise meinen wir ja beide das gleiche? 

Hier ist auch noch mal ein Fachbeitrag zu dem Thema.


----------



## tomsteich (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

was das Unterwasserfundament betrifft..... Ist das notwendig? Vielleicht habe ich das ja auch nicht richtig verstanden(?). Um den optischen Effekt zu erzielen, dass der Sitzplatz sich über das Wasser erstreckt, reichen ja vielleicht 10-20 Zentimeter Überstand. Die Unterkonstruktion (das Gerüst) kannst Du evtl. einfacher an Land mit Bodeneinschlaghülsen (oder mit Zement) befestigen (oder Du legst die Unterlattung auf beiden Ufern auf).

A propos Veto (wegen der Kosten, oder?). Was hast Du denn noch geplant, d.h. welche Folie, Vlies, Ufermatte, Kies, Sand,.....?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## minotaurus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

@ Andrea:

zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehn, dass ich den Fachbeitrag vor ein paar Tagen nur überflogen habe, muss ich dann wohl nochmals intensiv lesen um evtl. fehler zu vermeiden!

 

So soll es (ungefähr) im Querschnitt aussehen, auf der lämgsten Seite.

 

Dies ist ein (absolut missglückter) Versuch einen Schnitt im flachen Bereich zu zeigen



@ Thomas:

diese blöde Metallteil hat mich dazu bewegt den ganzen "Sockel" abzureißen den nich hatte heute Morgen die gleiche Idee wie Du, denn es müßte absolut ausreichen, wenn ich die Unterkonstruktion derart stabil verankere, das der relativ geringe Überstand kein Problem darstellen dürfte.

 

gedacht getan und wech damit 

 

nu sieht es mitlerweile so aus, da die Sonne schon wieder bretzelt.....

 

habe ich aufgehört, obwohl der Aushub noch raus sollte 

Viel wichtiger ist, dass ich nachher wieder eine kleine Leiter in das Loch lege, 
habe heute Morgen 2 kleine Grasfrösche retten müssen.

Viele Grüße
Heiko

P.S.: ...zu Deinen Fragen kann ich nicht mal 100% Aussagen tätigen, und was das Veto anbetrifft, 
waren es nicht die Kosten, sondern die Größe, die meine Regierung beanstandet hat 

Ich weiß bis jetzt nur, dass ich die hier im Forum mehrfach besprochenen Tipps (Substrat etc.) 
versuchen werde umzusetzen, denn ich möchte weiterhin so wenig Technik wie irgend möglich 
aufbauen. Also kein BA oder eine große Filteranlage..... es wird vermutlich aber eh alles ein wenig 
anders wie am Anfang gedacht


----------



## teichdaddy (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo,
los weiter Graben wir wollen eine Form sehen !
Lass schweiss und blut fliessen Grins,sieht jas schon mal nach Loch aus!

mfg Teichdaddy


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

wenn du das Profil ähnlich meiner Zeichnung baust, hast du etwas mehr Volumen und auch die Möglichkeit Pflanzen zu setzen, ohne dass das Substrat abrutscht.

Zur zweiten Zeichnung:
Ist das auf der rechten Seite der Ufergraben? Wenn ja, ist das so in Ordnung. Überlauf nicht vergessen oder den äußersten Rand niedriger gestalten als den Uferwall.
Die linke Seite verstehe ich leider gar nicht.

Es geht doch gut voran. Der Boden sieht steinhart aus auf den Fotos. Aber nie sehe ich eine Spitzhacke.


----------



## minotaurus (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Andrea,

hier nochmal eine verbesserte Zeichnung. Es geht mir nicht darum noch weiterhin Volumen 
zu gewinnen, denn ich möchte ja gerade diese Fläche haben, in der die Wassertiefe gering 
ist. Die aktuellen 3m³ Tiefenzone sollten reichen. 
....warum nur Flach? um die Fische beobachten zu können!

 

Und nochmals der Hinweis, ich möchte eigentlich nichts ausser __ Hornkraut etc. (also 
Sauerstoffspender) und eine oder zwei Seerosen als Pflanzen im Teich haben. Die Pflanzen 
sollen in den Ufergraben!

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

ja, die Fische hatte ich vergessen. Ich war irgendwie von einem Pflanzenteich ausgegangen. Schöne Zeichnung. Ob das so für die Fische geht, da müssen andere weiterschreiben.

Viel Spaß beim Weiterbauen


----------



## minotaurus (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Andrea,

hier der Versuch Dir (und auch Euch  ) zu zeigen, was sich hinter dem Schnittbild 
verbirgt, mit dem Du nichts anfangen konntest:

 

Dies ist ein Wunschbild dessen, wie es denn nachher mal aussehen soll/ könnte.
Der II Schnitt verlief von links (Sitzfläche) nach rechts (Ufergraben).

Leider macht mir mein Asthma immo einen Strich durch sämtliche Rechnungen, ich hoffe 
aber am WE wieder weitermachen zu können.

Viele Grüße 
Heiko


----------



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

jetzt ist alles gut verständlich! 

Gute Besserung und erfolgreiches Weitergraben


----------



## minotaurus (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

.......soderle meine Lunge macht wieder mit, von wegen nur Asthma 

Nun habe ich in den vergangenen zwei Wochen endlich wieder etwas angefangen zu 
bewegen. Auch wenn ich nun durch diese etwas längere Zwangspause wohl nicht mehr in 
nächster Zeit einen kompletten Abschluss erreichen kann, hoffe ich zumindest noch in 
diesem Jahr das Loch mit Flies und Folie auslegen zu können, damit sich diese beiden 
Dinge zumindest schon setzen können....alle weiteren Schritte (Rand, Ufergraben, Sitzfläche 
etc.) werden dann wohl erst im kommenden Jahr etwas werden.

 

Step 12.1 .....Platz geschaffen um weiter graben zu können

 

Step 12.2 .....angetestet (in form von Stufen) wo ich auf das Fundament stoße

 

Step 12.3 .....dabei festgestellt, dass ohne weiteres das Volumen vergrößert werden kann!

 

Step 13.1 .....nun sind alle Stufen angelegt, und die Erde ist rundherum verteilt, denn damit

 

Step 13.2 ..... muss ich nachher noch den Rand gestalten.

 

...die Platte soll später als Fundament für die vorgelagerte Stütze der Sitzecke dienen. 

 

Ansicht aus einem anderen Blickwinkel

Soweit so gut, zumindest denke ich das es den Fischen zumindest eher gerecht wird, wie 
die aktuell relativ kleine Fütze 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## minotaurus (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

...heute wollte ich mal wissen, ob ich tatsächlich genügend Gefälle haben würde, wenn ich 
zwischen Teich 1 und dem neuen Teich einen Bachlauf bauen möchte.

 
....der Überlauf am Teich 1, hier versickert das Wasser bisher ungenutzt im Boden

 
So wird es provisorisch ablaufen....nicht allzulange einfach nur so 

Hierzu habe ich ein paar alte Stücke Folie auf den Rasen gelegt und Wasser auf die Reise 
geschickt....und was soll ich sagen es klappt 

 
nicht schön, aber wirkungsvoll 

Somit wird es Zeit das Flies und die Folie zu besorgen, damit der Überlauf den neuen Teich 
möglichst zügig auffüllen kann.


Ach ja......ist es eigentlich ratsam das übergelaufene Wasser zum Befüllen des neuen Teiches 
zu nehmen???

Bisher habe ich hier eigentlich immer nur vom "Impfen" etwas gelesen, dies bräuchte ich 
dann ja nicht mehr zu machen.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Kolja (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

schön, dass es dir besser geht und du weitermachen kannst.

Das mit dem Überlauf verstehe ich nicht ganz. Baust du einen Bachlauf? Oder soll nur das überschüssige Wasser des einen Teiches in den anderen laufen?


----------



## minotaurus (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Andrea,

ja so langsam geht es weiter 

Und würden unsere Nachbarn (mit denen wir uns den Garten teilen) nicht demnächst 
ausziehen wollen, könnte ich auch schneller das Geld organisieren um alles soweit bis zum 
Winter fertig zu haben, aber die haben uns gestern eröffnet dass die wohl demnächst 
wegziehen werden und nun muss ich zuvor auch noch den Garten wieder halbieren (sprich 
Lamellenfelder kommen wieder auf die Grenze  )

Zum Überlauf: 
Bisher war dieser nur dafür da um überschüssiges Wasser (habe ja einen direkten Zulauf 
durch ein Fallrohr) aus dem Teich abzuleiten, so dass es auf der Rasenfläche versickern
konnte.

Nun habe ich gedacht, dass ich diesen Überlauf nutzen werde um einen (später noch 
folgenden) Bachlauf mit Wasser zu versorgen, damit das Wasser welches mit einer Pumpe 
vom neuen Teich in den kleineren vorhandenen Teich kommen soll, sich sowohl reinigen, als 
auch mit Sauerstoff anreichern kann, bevor es wieder in den größeren Teich zurück geleitet 
wird. (dies soll ein Kreislauf werden, um mir Filter etc. sparen zu können)

Naja und dieser kleine Test hat mir gezeigt, dass das vorhandene Gefälle schon fast 
ausreicht um den Bachlauf betreiben zu können. Nun muss ich nur mit dem vorhandenen 
Folienüberstand am kleinen Teich den Rand etwas erhöhen um auch den Überlauf höher 
ansetzen zu können und dann reicht es locker.

Und ja, Du hast Recht, ich werde dieses Provisorium dann auch nutzen um überschüssiges 
Wasser direkt in den neuen Teich fliessen zu lassen, was mir eindeutig Leitungswasser 
erspart.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Kolja (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Es juckt in den Fingern die Tipps umzusetzen*

Hallo Heiko,

ah ein Überlaufbachlauf, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.

Schade, dass ihr den Garten wieder teilen müsst.


> nun muss ich zuvor auch noch den Garten wieder halbieren


Aber das ist ja dann wohl auch geteilte Arbeit und Geld?


----------

